# Pic of my Oto



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Had to share this guys! This shy guy polishes the side walls of glass and only works on "his" portion of the front of the tank (I can't figure out why he avoids most of the front, really). He's been hanging out on the plants more as he's adjusted to the good life in my tank after a rough transport with dead travelling companions and the loss of his two potential playmates. Tuesday morning he was hanging out in the Java fern where I thought I might take a pic, but he scurried away as soon as he saw me with the camera lean toward the tank. That evening he seemed to be napping in the front, a little further in. I guess he felt safer, because he stayed and let me focus.


----------



## andrewwl (Sep 26, 2005)

I like the idea of shy creatures having plenty of secluded places to hang out in a well planted tank! What kind of plant is he on right there?


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

That is Narrow leaf Java fern it's a nice big mass for him to hang out in. The Cherry Red Shrimp like to hang out there too. In the lit up area to the right you can see _Limnophilia aromatica_.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Is the L. aromatica growing ok for you?


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> Is the L. aromatica growing ok for you?


I had it become displaced a few times and seemed to lose a lot of leaves. I eventually had to move it when I put the venturi reactor in place so it's now not so far back, more to the side of the Java fern. It's growing slowly, but at least it doesn't bruise easily like the Star grass.


----------

